

Kinect has problems following dark-skinned users - AndrewDucker
http://www.neowin.net/news/kinect-has-problems-following-dark-skinned-users

======
sorbus
"According to the report, Kinect had trouble with the facial recognition with
two out of three dark-skinned employees. The system was unable to properly
track two of the employees faces, but didn't have any trouble tracking their
body movements."

It's always nice to have a sensational title that's contradicted in the third
sentence. And by always, I mean never.

~~~
wccrawford
The original title was sensational AND true... There was no need for them to
attempt to improve it.

~~~
cowboyhero
Except in the third graph of the original Gamespot piece:

> However, Kinect had no problems identifying a third dark-skinned GameSpot
> employee, recognizing his face after a single calibration.

------
naner
Reminds me of this (HP webcam has trouble with darker skin):

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4DT3tQqgRM>

------
AndrewDucker
Does nobody do testing any more? Did they not learn when HP did this? Did
nobody see the episode of Better Off Ted where this happened???

------
tomjen3
Guys I get a malware warning from Chrome for that site. Anybody else?

